# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje u drustvu

## braziljanka

zanima me kako dojite u drustvu..npr.na javnim mjestim...jel vam malo bed il ponosno hranite svoju bebu?
prije nekoliko godina sam u tramvaju srela frendicu koju duze vrijeme nisam vidjela i koja je u onoj tramvajskoj guzvi izvadila svoju ciku i hranila bebu...meni je to bio shok (tada sam bila jos daaaleko od uopce razmisljanja o bebicama)..i sjecam se da mi je bilo pomalo neugodno kad sam vidjela kako su ljudi poceli okretati ocima i podsmjehivait se...
zanima me kako vi reagirate u takvim situacijama...?
sjecam se da je moja sogorica isto vadila ciku za vrijeme obiteljskog rucka i jos dodatno skretala paznju na sebe...meni je u takvim situacijama bilo totalno neugodno ju opce pogledat...za razliku od suprugove sestircne koja se pristojno udaljila u susjednu sobu da u miru nahrani bebu (nekako sam vise taj tip osobe)...ali svjesna sam da necu uvijek imati priliku otic u "susjednu sobu"...pa me zanimaju vasa iskustva...po tom pitanju moram priznait da sam sramezljiva pa me zanima dali nakon poroda majke ipak te situacije dozivljavaju na drugaciji nacin??

----------

ja kad vidim da neka mama doji svoju bebu u javnosti, osmjehnem se, al od ganuca i dragosti...
 i sama sam dojila vani kad god i gdje god je moje dijete to htjelo... i nije me bilo briga za poglede drugih...
pa necu se valjda skrivati po javnim wc-ima da bi nahranila dijete jer to mozda nekom smeta??? ni ja ne jedem u wc-u

----------


## Rhea

Meni je predivno vidjeti mamu dojilicu kako doji svoje dijete, bez obzira da li je to u svom domu ili negdje u javnosti. Kad vidim nepoznatu "sestru" po dojenju (a to je rijetko, nažalost), najradije bih joj prišla i izrazila svoje zadovoljstvo.
Zar nije lijepše vidjeti mamu kako doji svoje dijete, nego da mu gura bočicu u usta? Kao, normalno je davati bočicu, a dojenje je za podsmjehivanje. Stvarno smiješno!

----------


## spooky

> zanima me kako dojite u drustvu..npr.na javnim mjestim...jel vam malo bed il ponosno hranite svoju bebu?


Ponosno hranim svoju bebu...ponosna sam do neba  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

i ja sam besramnica   :Grin:  
jedino me sram onih šlaufa koji iziđu na danje svjetlo podizanjem majice   :Rolling Eyes:  
inače meni je odvratno vidjeti nekoga kako srče i mljacka dok jede (dižem se od stola i sačekam da završi), ali beba/dijete dok sisa - blaženstvo, taj prizor mi uvijek ima neku aureolu oko sebe, ma gdje se događao

----------


## ms. ivy

u dojenju nema ništa sramotno ni neprilično što bi trebalo skrivati. vidjeti ćeš i sama kad se bebica rodi: kad ogladni ili se uznemiri - dat ćeš joj dojku. simple as that.

naravno, ako mama želi malo privatnosti povući će se na mirnije mjesto (uvijek se možeš bar okrenuti leđima, prebaciti tetra pelenu i sl.), a moguće je i da će bebi društvo odvlačiti pažnju. ali ako se njih dvije ugodno osjećaju dojeći u društvu, nema apsolutno nikakvog razloga da to ne čine. najčešće mamama treba neko vrijeme da prevladaju nelagodu i shvate da ne bulje svi u njih, a onda se cika vadi uvijek i svugdje.

što se sramežljivosti tiče, pa nećeš se skinuti gola da podojiš bebu.   :Wink:  više gole kože otkrivaš u ljetnoj odjeći.

i još bih voljela čuti kako se to doji "dodatno skrećući pažnju na sebe" i zašto bi bilo pristojno maknuti se da drugi ne gledaju taj pregrozan prizor bebe koja jede.   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

u dojenju nema ništa sramotno ni neprilično što bi trebalo skrivati. vidjeti ćeš i sama kad se bebica rodi: kad ogladni ili se uznemiri - dat ćeš joj dojku. simple as that.

naravno, ako mama želi malo privatnosti povući će se na mirnije mjesto (uvijek se možeš bar okrenuti leđima, prebaciti tetra pelenu i sl.), a moguće je i da će bebi društvo odvlačiti pažnju. ali ako se njih dvije ugodno osjećaju dojeći u društvu, nema apsolutno nikakvog razloga da to ne čine. najčešće mamama treba neko vrijeme da prevladaju nelagodu i shvate da ne bulje svi u njih, a onda se cika vadi uvijek i svugdje.

što se sramežljivosti tiče, pa nećeš se skinuti gola da podojiš bebu.   :Wink:  više gole kože otkrivaš u ljetnoj odjeći.

i još bih voljela čuti kako se to doji "dodatno skrećući pažnju na sebe" i zašto bi bilo pristojno maknuti se da drugi ne gledaju taj pregrozan prizor bebe koja jede.   :Wink:

----------


## aries24

brzina

htjela sam još reći kako se nitko ne obazire na gole sise koje ispadaju doslovno sa svih strana i to isključivo kao seksualni objekti,
a kad netko skuži da majka doji u javnosti, makar se ta sisa ni ne vidi svi se zgražaju nad teškim nemoralom i ekshibicionizmom

:zbljuv:

----------


## mamma san

Dojila sam u javnosti kad god je Lovro htio. I nikad mi nije bilo neugodno, niti sam ikad naišla na neki glupi komentar.

A najdraže mi je bilo kad sam tulumarila sa Tweety i kad bi lijepo negdje sjele i žlabr žlabr a bebice žnjopaju...  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

Kad je bila manja, dojile smo u javnosti. Pogotovo na moru, na plaži, svugdje i svagda. Sad zato izdrži i ne padne joj na pamet. Pitam se kako će biti na ljeto, jer kad mi vidi kožu ili dekolte, odma se javi, zizi...zizi...  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Zar nije lijepše vidjeti mamu kako doji svoje dijete, nego da mu gura bočicu u usta?


neumjesne su mi ovakve usporedbe.

nisam dojila, da jesam, ne bi mi bio problem dojiti na javnom mjestu. predivno mi je vidjeti dijete koje doji i uvijek se majci nasmjesim. 

no ipak bih, osobno,, prije svega zbog sebe i djeteta, pokusala naci "mirniji kutak" (recimo AKO postoji mogucnost umjesto u tramvaju, izasla i sjela u park). il recimo ne bih ostala sjediti za obiteljskim stolom i dalje trkeljati, nego bi se tih nekoliko minuta posvetila djetetu i dojenju.

----------


## kloklo

Potpisujem sve cure, posebno ajvi   :Heart:  

Meni je bilo malo bed samo prvi put, a onda sam rekla sama sebi da fakat nisam normalna, pa ja hranim svoju bebu onako kako je to majka priroda zamislila, dajem joj ono najbolje za nju i trebam biti ponosna na sebe što mi je ona prva, a ne nekakve društvene predrasude.

Sram ne treba biti mene već one koji u tom tako divnom i nježnom prizoru vide bilo što osim majčine ljubavi za njenu bebu   :Heart:  

I od tog dana sam isijavala valjda takvom srećom kad bi dojila da sam sretala samo nježnost i odobravanje u očima ljudi koji su svjedočili tom čarobnom trenutku   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Ups, mama courage mi je upala   :Grin:  

MC, reci,zašto je neumjesno hraniti bebu za stolom? Pa i ona mora jesti, zašto se izdvajati osim ako bebica nije prezvrkasta pa je bolje naći miran kutak da joj nešto ne odvlači pažnju od cice   :Heart:  

Barem u krugu ljudi gdje se ja krećem i s Leonom koja nije tražila mir kod papice, dojenje je jednostavno najnormalniji dio životne rutine   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Meni je predivno vidjeti mamu dojilicu kako doji svoje dijete, bez obzira da li je to u svom domu ili negdje u javnosti. Kad vidim nepoznatu "sestru" po dojenju (a to je rijetko, nažalost), najradije bih joj prišla i izrazila svoje zadovoljstvo.


ovako i ja.

dojila sam ponosno bilo gdje i bilo kad. 
sada već duže vrijeme dojimo samo doma, ali zadnje dojenje "u javnosti" bilo je malo prije 3. rođendana, kad je u parku pala i razbila nos.

----------


## mellyna

i meni je jako lijepo vidjeti kad mama doji bebicu, gdje god to bilo, ali čini mi se da će meni trebati više vremena da prevladam tu nelagodu, divim se ženama koje uspiju, ali mislim da će mi biti ugodnije da se povučem negdje ako je to moguće, jednostavno ne vidim sebe da u sobi punoj ljudi vadim cicu i dojim, čini se da sam ipak presramežljiva.... :/

----------


## Trina

Dojim gdje stignem ali ipak ne za obiteljskim ručkovima(mislim da bi umrla od srama da mi otac ili brat vide cicu), usred nekakvog kafića isl,na takvim mjestima se ne osjećam ugodno.Radije odem malo sa strane i uživamo u papanju u miru.

----------


## ms. ivy

mellyna, to ti je tako u početku.   :Wink:  onda se oslobodiš i postaneš sigurna u sebe, tehniku dojenja ste već svladali, vidiš da te zapravo malotko gleda... slično je i s maramom, prvih par izlazaka čini ti se da da SVI bulje u tebe a onda skužiš da samo neki gledaju, i to uglavnom blagonaklono... a i postane ti svejedno, dobro se osjećaš i ne obazireš se na eventualne negativne reakcije.

----------


## Lutonjica

> ali ipak ne za obiteljskim ručkovima


ok, ja nisam dojila za stolom, ali jesam na kauču koji je udaljen 1 m od stola  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

ajme, sjetila sam se situacije zbog koje bi mi ipak trebalo biti neugodno.   :Laughing:  

na jednoj cici andrej a na drugoj pinokijičina lada, skinuli me, prevrnuli  na pod i izvalili se na mene.   :Laughing:  pinokijičin muž pita može li nas slikati... što da ne!

----------


## mama courage

> ali ipak ne za obiteljskim ručkovima
> 			
> 		
> 
> ok, ja nisam dojila za stolom, ali jesam na kauču koji je udaljen 1 m od stola


e ovako sam i ja cinila. il bih, da sam jos dojila. kloklo, ni sama ne znam objasniti zasto ?!  :?

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Zapravo je tužno što uopće odrastamo sa sramom zbog prirodnih stvari.
Ali sva sreća: 

Prvo sram nestane u bolnici pri porodu.
Zatim prestaje sram u danima nakon poroda na jutarnjim vizitama.
I postane sasvim normalno izvaditi cicu gdje god i kad god. 

Da sam svaki put tražila mirni kutak kad je F zaplakao, moj mirni kutak bi postao Vrapče. Jer on hoće cicu odmah, nema vremena za čekanje!

A sad ponosno vadim dvije cice i dojim obojicu   :Love:

----------


## imported_Zvončica

A da sam se micala od stola, ostala bih gladna! Jer F je cicao stalno. 

Uostalom, tako imamo pravi obiteljski ručak: mm i ja za stolom, F i D za cicom.

----------


## mama courage

obiteljski rucak na koji sam se ja referirala se nije sastojao samo od mene i mm i  mog djeteta. no, mislim da bi mi od srama il nelagode (u slucaju da za stolom sjedi jos momak od moje sestre itd) bio vezi problem fizicka neugodnost sjediti na takvoj stolici i dojiti.

----------


## Lutonjica

> obiteljski rucak na koji sam se ja referirala se nije sastojao samo od mene i mm i  mog djeteta. no, mislim da bi mi od srama il nelagode (u slucaju da za stolom sjedi jos momak od moje sestre itd) bio vezi problem fizicka neugodnost sjediti na takvoj stolici i dojiti.


da, i ja sam mislila na nešto ovakvo:
moji mama i tata, moja mlađa sestra i njen dečko, moja starija sestra i njen muž, te moja nećakinja (22 godine) i nećak (19 godina)   :Grin:

----------


## barakuda

Sto se tice dojenja u drustvu, nemam nikakav problem sa time, kome smeta neka ne gleda. Beba mora da papa!! Prvih mjesec dok je A. strasno cesto dojila, da sam se svaki puta odvajala od drustva, uvijek bi bila sama, a time i isfrustrirana...a ybog cega djetetu treba isfrustrirana mama?? Zato sto je "nekome" neprijatno??

----------


## Maruška

dojili smo i dojimo gdjegod i kadgod smo htjeli a da smo se osjecali ugodno
a vjerujem da se uvijek moze osigurati prostor i vrijeme da vam bude ugodno
(nadam se da ste razumjele sto zelim reci)

----------


## mama courage

> da smo se osjecali ugodno


mozda je u ovome bit... kako se tko osjeca _ugodno_... znaci nije ni obavezno dojiti u javnosti, ako se *sama dojilja* ne osjeca pri tome ugodno (pa zbog cega vec). svatko nek odluci za sebe.   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> Meni je predivno vidjeti mamu dojilicu kako doji svoje dijete, bez obzira da li je to u svom domu ili negdje u javnosti. Kad vidim nepoznatu "sestru" po dojenju (a to je rijetko, nažalost), najradije bih joj prišla i izrazila svoje zadovoljstvo.


joj i ja!  :Heart:   najljepse mi je bilo ljetos kad su u hladovini tri kafica uz rivu dojile tri mame, svaka u svome, a mi u cetvrtom  :Saint:  

nemam problema sa dojenjem.

mislim da je nestala nelagoda jos u bolnici- ogroman prozor bez zastora a preko puta stambena zgrada, ja u sobi po cijele dane i noci samo u donjem dijelu pidzame i dojim i izdajam se.

dojila sam i za stolom za vrijeme rucka, i u restoranu za stolom, i na spici i stojecki na ulici, i ispod palme u hladovini...kad god je trazila bez obzira gdje bi bili. jedino o cemu je ovisilo da li cemo se povuci u osamu ili ne je njena reakcija, pa ako bi joj se paznja odvlacila za stolom, sjele bi na kauc itd.

jedino mi je bilo malo nelagodno pred svekrom i MMevim prijateljima, no i ta je nelagoda ubrzo nestala.




> prvih par izlazaka čini ti se da da SVI bulje u tebe a onda skužiš da samo neki gledaju


mene je to dizalo. bila sam tako ponosna. taj cin- dojim svoje dijete! i neka svi to znaju!  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> nemam problema sa dojenjem


dodatak: u javnosti

----------


## ms. ivy

mama courage, misliš da je onda bolje dati flašicu s izdojenim? a ako mami teško ide izdajanje?

t

----------


## ms. ivy

ignorirajte "t"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

> da smo se osjecali ugodno 
> 			
> 		
> 
> mozda je u ovome bit... kako se tko osjeca _ugodno_... znaci nije ni obavezno dojiti u javnosti, ako se *sama dojilja* ne osjeca pri tome ugodno (pa zbog cega vec). svatko nek odluci za sebe.


pa naravno.

----------


## mellyna

ma nisam ni ja mislila naravno na mm ili eventualno mamu....ali isto mislim da bi me bilo skroz sram izvaditi cicu pred tatom, bratom, svekrom.....zetovima....ima toga kod mene cijela vojska, pa da ne nabrajam....  :Laughing:  
mislim da bi mi manji problem biti dojiti bilo gdje vanka kad su nepoznati ljudi u pitanju, za njih me nije ni briga, ali ovi moji mi nekako ne idu uz moju cicu....  :Grin:  
volila bi da se čim prije riješim ovakvih bzvz misli i da budem u stanju dojiti bilo kad i bilo gdje!
zato imam i vas...da me ohrabrite!  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ako je mama nervozna, biti ce i beba pa ce to dojenje biti "slampavo". zbog toga je bitno (izmedju ostalog) da se majka opusti.

----------


## leonisa

mellyna, najvjerojatnije ces drugacije razmisljati kada tvoj andjelak bude u tvom narucju i nervozno se promeskolji dajuci ti do znanja da zeli dojiti. u nekim trenucima ce on biti tvoj centar svijeta, tvoja alfa i omega gdje ne da nece biti mjesta razmisljanju poput "sta ce oni pomisliti" ili osjecaju srama vec neces ni skuziti, ni primjetiti da su tamo. u nekim trenucima cijeli svijet oko tebe ce biti u izmaglici a samo cete vas dvoje biti pod suncem.  :Kiss:

----------


## Maruška

mislim da nije bit samo u tome da se dojilja osjeca ugodno
vec i u tome da _ucini_ da se osjeca ugodno

----------


## marinna

"svud oko mene guzice i sise alo, alo di si..." 
Ljudima je neugodno vidjeti dojenje u javosti jer smo bombardirani sexom sa svih strana i to je prva asocijacija na ženske grudi, a dojiti bi se trebalo valjda u podrumima.
mi sikimo gdje god sa puno samopouzdanja, bez beda i u kafiću. uvjerena sam da na taj način mijenjamo svijet.

----------


## leonisa

> "svud oko mene guzice i sise alo, alo di si..." 
> Ljudima je neugodno vidjeti dojenje u javosti jer smo bombardirani sexom sa svih strana i to je prva asocijacija na ženske grudi, a dojiti bi se trebalo valjda u podrumima.
> mi sikimo gdje god sa puno samopouzdanja, bez beda i u kafiću. uvjerena sam da na taj način mijenjamo svijet.


a to je ono sto je smijesno: dojke-dojenjce-dojenje; sise-sisanje-sisavci...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Do nedavno mi je bilo skroz ok dojiti u javnosti, no u zadnje vrijeme Kaleb ima ludu foru - traži ciku, povuče gutljaj-dva (taman da krene let down i pusti s lanca poludjeli kanalić) i onda se odspoji, gleda okolo tko ga gleda i plješće po ciki svom snagom i viče "hehehe" (u stilu, jel me svi gledate). Za to vrijeme poludjeli kanalić šprica okolo kao onaj sustav za zalijevanje vrtova. Ako pokušam diskretno pokriti ili, _nedobog_, spremiti ciku, nastupa francuska revolucija. 

Needless to say, ne dajem mu više ciku u tramvaju ili vlaku.

Inače mi je dojenje u javnosti skroz normalna pojava, bilo kad i bilo gdje i kad je bio manji sam stvarno vadila sisu gdje sam stigla (diskretno, najčešće se ne bi ni skužilo o čemu se radi).

----------


## Ivanna

Predivno mi je vidjet mamu koja doji bebicu bilo gdje.
Ipak, ja sam malo sramežljiva po tom pitanju, ali napredujem, "oslobađam se"!  :D

----------


## mara

> Za to vrijeme poludjeli kanalić šprica okolo kao onaj sustav za zalijevanje vrtova. Ako pokušam diskretno pokriti ili, nedobog, spremiti ciku, nastupa francuska revolucija.


Mirta isto tako..... za nju ja trebam "mirni kutak", Irmu nikada ništa nije smetalo.
Ni meni nije neugodno dojiti, naprotiv, najrađe bi na glavu metnula rotirku da me svi vide. A kad vidim sestru po cici, zasuzim.

----------


## dorotea24

Meni je samo prvi puta bilo malkoc neugodno, ali čim sam probila led odmah mi je bilo lakše. Dojim gdje god zatreba iako mi je moram priznati najudobnije dojiti kod kuće na miru. Jedino u zadnje vrijeme Patrik ima problema sa dojenjem u javnosti :/ Počinje se bacati sa sike i ponaša se kao da mu je neugodno....e sada nisam još otkrila jel to zbog sjedećeg položaja kojeg više ne preferira ili zbog toga što je među ljudima :?

----------


## braziljanka

...ajme,kad vas citam postane me sram sto me je sram,a sto mogu kad sam sramezljiva....  :Laughing:  
...nadam se da to dodje samo po sebi kad se bebica rodi...

----------


## dorotea24

> ...ajme,kad vas citam postane me sram sto me je sram,a sto mogu kad sam sramezljiva....  
> ...nadam se da to dodje samo po sebi kad se bebica rodi...


nemoj da te bude sram što te je sram  :Laughing:  nismo svi isti. ako tebi to bude nelagodno uvijek ćeš se moći povući na malo decentnije mjesto ili okrenuti leđima tako da te se ne vidi ili recimo podojiti bebu u autu i sl. no kad prvi puta slomiješ taj sram kasnije je puno lakše  :Wink:

----------


## summer

> braziljanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ajme,kad vas citam postane me sram sto me je sram,a sto mogu kad sam sramezljiva....  
> ...nadam se da to dodje samo po sebi kad se bebica rodi...
> 
> 
> nemoj da te bude sram što te je sram  nismo svi isti. ako tebi to bude nelagodno uvijek ćeš se moći povući na malo decentnije mjesto ili okrenuti leđima tako da te se ne vidi ili recimo podojiti bebu u autu i sl. no kad prvi puta slomiješ taj sram kasnije je puno lakše


Ja cijeli dojenacki staz radim ovako kako je dorotea24 opisala. Sram sam slomila samo u bolnici (2x10 dana, tad sam dojila pred svima osim pred ocem i svekrom), al nije potrajalo   :Smile:  ...

----------


## pinocchio

> ajme, sjetila sam se situacije zbog koje bi mi ipak trebalo biti neugodno.  
> 
> na jednoj cici andrej a na drugoj pinokijičina lada, skinuli me, prevrnuli na pod i izvalili se na mene.  pinokijičin muž pita može li nas slikati... što da ne!


  :Laughing:  ali ti ipak nije bilo neugodno. meni je bilo neugodno jer tvom andreju nije niti palo na pamet da mene pita za ciku  :Grin:  

mi smo oduvijek dojili svugdje i u svako doba dana i ako je uopće i bilo komentara nisam ih niti primjećivala jer sam zaljubljeno gledala u ladu kako gušta  :Heart: 
razumijem da postoje mame i bebe koje preferiraju privatnost, ali ne vidim zašto bi se one kojima privatnost ne treba trebale skrivati.

----------


## ninaXY

I meni je  jednom davno dojenje na javnom mjestu bilo nepojmljivo. Ali kad je Rio prvi put zaurlao nasred Kalelarge, a bilo je to već u prvoj šetnji, shvatila sam da mi je puno manje neugodno pred svim ovim ljudima izvaditi sisu, nego da se svi okreću i gledaju što to radimo jadnom djetetu kad toliko urla   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Nakon toga smo dojili svugdje i pred svima, kad Rio kaže "cica", skroz mi je postalo normalno i dati mu kad već traži. A ako netko hoće gledati (kao jedan klinac koji je tri puta prošao pokraj nas kad je skužio što radimo   :Laughing:  ), neka gleda.

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage, misliš da je onda bolje dati flašicu s izdojenim? a ako mami teško ide izdajanje?


mozda sam te pogresno razumijela... mislila sam da se _bocica_ odnosi na _bocicu sa adaptiranim mlijekom_. ako tome nije tako, ispricavam se. ako ipak je... slijedi moj odgovor...

ivy ti si napisala:
"_Zar nije lijepše vidjeti mamu kako doji svoje dijete, nego da mu gura bočicu u usta?_ "

nije to pitanje estetike, nego pitanje nuznosti.   :Smile: 

unaprijed sorry. cini mi se ipak da sam malo prenaglila.

----------


## Tajči*

> zanima me kako dojite u drustvu..npr.na javnim mjestim...jel vam malo bed il ponosno hranite svoju bebu?


Tako kot popijem ekspreso.

Na easy in z užitkom.   :Heart:

----------


## Storma

Ja cu samo nadodati: ako imas grudnjak za dojenje (a sigurno ces imati), ubrzo dobijes "grip" - namjestis dijete (lijevo ili desno), povuces ruku pod majicu (pogotovo ako je majica za dojenje, al nije uvjet), kaziprstom otkacis grudnjak, bradavica proviri cca 2,5 sec prije nego se barakuda baci na nju, i nakon toga se vidi djecja glavica i komad koze.i cuje GULP GULP   :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

dojila sam di god nam je doslo. setala kroz grad i drzala ga na cici i tak hodala, dojila na obiteljskim ruckovima a sebastian je kad je bio malo veci ubacivao meni u usta hranu iz mojeg tanjura, dok je bio manji hranio me mats

meni je isto normalnije vidit dojenje nego bocicu, a na bocicu niko ne dobija osip, ili kad mama urlajucoj minijaturnoj bebi trpa dudu u usta

bilo je smjesno ovog ljeta, u parku smo sjedili sa 2 marokanke, one onak zamotane totalka a ja pored njih dojim

nesto sto me prije 2 tjedna shockiralo je tata turcin sa bebom tak malom da jos ne sjedi samostalno i poji bebu coca colom

prestrasno mi je vidit mamu koja sjedi uz bebu i pusi i dim ide po bebi, zgrozim se kad vidim bebu ostavljenu u sjedalici u autu

----------


## paws

A kak ide sa dojenjem kad ste vani u šetnji u ovo hladnije doba godine?

----------


## anchi

Ja dojim svugdje, u kafiću (ali to se ne računa jer sam našla mjesto gdje nema dima jer nikoga nema), u Maksiću, za ručkom, u javnim ustanovama, čekaonicama, tramvajskim stajalištima, svugdje gdje se može sjesti. Kad usavršimo dojenje stoječki, ma gdje će mi biti kraj?  :Laughing:   Po zimi je isto, malo se smrzne špekec, ali ko' ga šljivi...

----------


## ms. ivy

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mama courage, misliš da je onda bolje dati flašicu s izdojenim? a ako mami teško ide izdajanje?
> 
> 
> mozda sam te pogresno razumijela... mislila sam da se _bocica_ odnosi na _bocicu sa adaptiranim mlijekom_. ako tome nije tako, ispricavam se. ako ipak je... slijedi moj odgovor...
> 
> ivy ti si napisala:
> ...


MC, nisam to ja napisala. ali sad više ne znam tko je što napisao i što je time mislio a što nije.  :Laughing: 

dojenje po zimi - mi smo dojili vani, andrej je bio u skafanderu a ja otkrila najmanji mogući komadić cice i nadala se da neće dugo. jednom smo otišli u onaj kutić za dojenje u macdonaldsu ali su i njemu i meni išli na živce šarenilo, muzika, noge koje prolaze... znali smo dojiti i u dućanu, u nami je i spavao na cici, ja sam ga nosila a svi oko nas šaptali i hodali na prstima.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:

----------


## Rhea

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mama courage, misliš da je onda bolje dati flašicu s izdojenim? a ako mami teško ide izdajanje?
> 
> 
> mozda sam te pogresno razumijela... mislila sam da se _bocica_ odnosi na _bocicu sa adaptiranim mlijekom_. ako tome nije tako, ispricavam se. ako ipak je... slijedi moj odgovor...
> 
> ivy ti si napisala:
> ...


Ja sam to napisala misleći pritom da je u očima većine ljudi normalno vidjeti dijete koje pije mlijeko iz bočice bilo kada i bilo gdje, a kada neka mama doji svoje dijete u javnosti, ljudi okreću glavu, neugodno im je i sl., a nakon toga slijede i komentari. 
Ok, malo sam pretjerala s onim _"da mu gura bočicu u usta?"_

----------


## Rhea

> Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:


Ima nas još! 
Mi smo najnormalnije dojili vani dugo vremena, ali Marko je sada razvio neki svoj sistem dojenja-najprije mora pregledati svoju cici, pogledom i rukama, a zatim slijedi kratko dojenje od par sekundi i odmah slijedi prebacivanje na drugu cici, nakon toga opet vraćanje na onu prvu i tako u krug...naravno, sve u akrobatskim pozama, i tako pola sata bez problema. 
Eto zašto sada izbjegavam dojenje u javnosti...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:


imala je i zara tu fazu.
bilo je malo naporno, ali je prestala, ne znam da li spontano (jer je "faza") ili je shvatila moje dosadno objašnjavanje i natezanje oko toga.

nakon toga smo opet mirno dojili u javnosti, dok nije postala nekako "velika" za to.

----------


## ms. ivy

andrej nikad nije tako izvodio, ali se donedavno svima morao pohvaliti cikom. čim bi imao publiku tražio je ciku pa se ozareno cerio i privlačio pažnju da svi vide što on ima.   :Saint:  kad je postao dovoljno velik za dogovore utanačili smo da vani može dobiti jednu ciku a drugu ne smije vaditi van i maziti. tako i sad funkcioniramo, a i prošla ga je egzibicionistička faza.

----------


## ivanaos

je dojim svugdje i pred svima bilo da su rođaci, prijatelji ili stranci i super mi je što me je po prvi put u životu apsolutno briga kako mi izgledaju sise jer sam sretna što moje zlato-sin uživa u njima. čak je bilo i komentara -joj fuj na mlijeko i veliku bradavicu ali me to uopče nije diralo i smiješno mi je. vani sam dojila na klupici na promenadi-prošlo je puno ljudi i svi su komentari i pogledi bili pozitivni. jedino ako sam u zatvorenom i vidim da je nekom neugodno- npr mom bratu koji ima 13 god- malo se sklonim...

----------


## leonisa

> Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:


Luna, znas da smo i mi tu...Lea je opet u onoj fazi u kojoj je bila kad je imala 3 mj. oce sisat, ali gura sisu od sebe. izvrce se, nogata, baca...nema sanse da ju smirim. da je manja rekla bi da ne njusi mlijeko, ali sada...ne znam sta joj je. sjecas se da je i Kaleb bio u takvoj fazi? izgledale smo ko da mucimo dijete. kad ulovi e onda ne pusta ali sta joj je pak sada da bojkotira, ne znam. ljetos su bile vrucine, sada bi rekla da je znatizelja  da vec u startu ne strajka.

inace, obozava povuci i kad krene let down nesto joj privuce paznju (ili mene zeza, mali vragolan  :Smile: ) ona pusti bradavicu i okrene se na drugu stranu a mama nek zalijeva cvijece.

vise mi to nije nikakav bed. ne smeta mi. osim ako se smocim, a zima je.

kak klopamo po zimi. isto kao i kad nije zima. jedino je znam raskopcati ili skinuti jaknu i umotati u deku jer se jako znoi dok doji pa da se ne prehladi.

----------


## dorotea24

Još da nadodam kako mi je u početku bilo jako neugodno dojiti u javnosti ili pred nekim jer smo oboje bili smotani. Patrik je tek iz petog pokušaja uspijevao uhvatiti bradavicu, a ja sam morala cijelu sisu izvaditi i sva bih se zacrvenila od muke tako da je to bio jedan tragikomičan prizor.
Po hladnoći na otvorenom ne dojim jer smatram da nema potrebe. Ne šećem 5 km od kuće, a i Patrik više ne ogladni odjednom kao prije.

----------


## barakuda

> Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:


i Adriana radi show, isto kao i Kaleb, plus sto usput pokusava strpati i stopalo u usta dok cica  :Rolling Eyes:  . Zato nam je uvijek spremna tetra na ramenu!!

----------


## cherry

dojila sam svugdje  i pred svima. sada izbjegavam u javnosti, ili je točnije da se ni on ne sjeti jer mu je sve zanimljivije... ma, iskreno, meni je vrlo brzo prestao biti problem dojiti pred muškim članovima obitelji, a i oni su se primirili (doduše, mlađi brat se često zgražao u šali: ajme, opet je izvadila sisu; ali bi uredno sjeo na kauč pored nas). 
svekar me jednom pokušao, kad je bilo veće društvo prisutno, zaštititi i poslati u sobu, ali se nisam dala, bila sam previše željna ljudi, a podoji duuugi...
ukratko, za razliku od drugih cura, ne uživam u dojenju u javnosti, ali ga ni ne dovodim u pitanje   :Smile:  
kad dijete zaplače, najlakše ti je izvaditi sisu; sve druge varijante su kompliciranije, vjeruj mi!

----------


## Storma

> Zar nitko osim mare i mene nema (malo veće) dijete koje od dojenja radi show? :shock:


"Mama daj cikicu, malu maaaaaaaaalu papati" "ajde mama ajde" "DAJDAJ" (ovo sve u onih 30 sec koje mi trebaju da otkopcam jaknu ili zafrknem majicu), okrene se da provjeri publiku, drekne prema onima koji ne gledaju (npr STRIKOOO VIDIIIIIIIIIII), malo ciki, okrece se, provjerava publiku again, ponavlja moje rijeci, smije se....uglavnom, spektakl. rijeti su mirni podoji kad je sva blazena, al njoj je to sve po fazama

----------


## jadranka605

nikad nisam volila društvo kad dojim. makar to bila moja mama.
u javnosti nikad nisam dojila da me neko vidi, uvik sam se skrivala.
teke mi je to   :Embarassed:  
kapa dolje svim ženama koje doje u javnosti. svaka čast  8) 
al mi se sviđa onaj stih Maajkine pjesme, ide nekako:
"čemu takve face kad mama doji bebu, vas niko ne gleda kad žderete čevape..."

----------


## dorotea24

> "Mama daj cikicu, malu maaaaaaaaalu papati" "ajde mama ajde" "DAJDAJ" (ovo sve u onih 30 sec koje mi trebaju da otkopcam jaknu ili zafrknem majicu), okrene se da provjeri publiku, drekne prema onima koji ne gledaju (npr STRIKOOO VIDIIIIIIIIIII), malo ciki, okrece se, provjerava publiku again, ponavlja moje rijeci, smije se....uglavnom, spektakl. rijeti su mirni podoji kad je sva blazena, al njoj je to sve po fazama



 :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

Meni je uvijek prekrasno vidjeti kako mama doji dijete, ali nažalost to je tako rijetko. Baš neki dan u čekaonici na ortopediji na Šalati bilo je sedam beba starosti oko tri mjeseca, a njih pet koji su ogladnili jeli su na bočicu, a samo jedna mama je pričala da doji, ostale su rekle da nemaju dosta mlijeka, a i ovako im je kažu zgodnije, ne moraju tražiti gdje će se skloniti i nahraniti dijete, već samo izvade boćicu iz termo torbice i nahrane dijete. Tako da kad vidim bebu koja papa ciku, ja se sva raspametim od nježnosti i ljepote.
Svoju djecu sam dojila većinom u sobi, jer bi se kad su bili malo stariji i znatiželjniji uvijek okretali i vrpoljili ako bi netko pričao pored nas pa mi je bilo isto kao I Luni, navuku mlijeko i onda puste bradavicu, a mlijeko leti po metar daleko, a i kad bi izvadila cicu u muškom društvu, ovima bi bilo tako neugodno da su neki čak i izlazili van, kao da imam mir, da ne smetaju. Baš bezveze.

----------


## mama courage

ivy, ispricavam se. rhea, kuzhim.   :Smile:

----------


## oka

Meni niti slučajno ne pada na pamet više dojiti u javnosti. 
Kao prvo Elena ne bi niti htjela, jer ju sveee drugo zanima, pa onda njeno dojenje cica, diže se, cica pa se opet diže i tako sto puta, pa zna zaplakati kad joj se podrigava... a i kad krene jaki let down obavezno se mora dići i onda je mokra i ona , a i moja majca. Ja mislim da je ovo dovoljno razloga da ne dojim u javnosti.   :Laughing:

----------


## silvy

ja sam neki dan u zoloskom vrtu  na klupi dojila, kriza i bubrezi se zaledili  :Laughing:  ...sto sve ne radimo za nase bebace   :Heart:  

nije me sram dojiti u javnosti...smatram to posve normalnom pojavom...jedino mom muzu nije drago kad dojim u javnosti, ali mislim da nije zbog srama nego zbog ljubomore  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

zgodna slikica o dojenju u javnosti

http://borgman.enquirer.com/img/dail...97_600x400.jpg

 :Razz:

----------


## skviki

Bilo mi je malo nezgodno  samo prvi put u kafiću. A od onda gdje god i kad god! Jedino je mom svekru neugodno jer valjda misli da je meni neugodno  :Laughing:

----------


## bodycreator

sa dekicom kojom ga prekrivam u kolicima prekrijem sebi jedno rame i on ispod
ja osobno nemam ništa protiv hranjenja u javnosti ali poštujem i tuđa mišljenja (ako im se nesviđa nesviđa im se)
al da nosim boćicu s izdojenim mlijekom ili da se sakrivam po wc-ima nedolazi u obzir
baš me zanima kako su svi oni jeli  :Mad:  
od malena žlicom i vilicom?

----------


## Serpentina

Svaka čast dojiljama u javnosti, no meni je to nekako ipak bad, možebit jer sam mulica dušom i tijelom, no nema veze, dobro je to. Bolje cika nego bočica.

Ali ipak glasam za neku privatnost. Ono, pelenica pa se to malo sakrije ili nešto. Namjeravam uživati u privatnosti sa djetetom dok budem dojila, ne sjediti za stolom sa hrpom ljudi, vjerujem da će mi to bit ugodnije.

----------


## bubimirko

> ajme, sjetila sam se situacije zbog koje bi mi ipak trebalo biti neugodno.   
> 
> na jednoj cici andrej a na drugoj pinokijičina lada, skinuli me, prevrnuli  na pod i izvalili se na mene.   pinokijičin muž pita može li nas slikati... što da ne!


 :shock: ......e ta fotka ziher dere gaće......a kak je završio taj tandem-swingom  :Laughing:  ....jel i to fotodokumentirano???

----------


## Iva

G. sam dojila 2 god, svugdje i uvijek, u parku među svim susjedama je dojio stoječki s glavom ispod majice, a i kad bi radio šou, uopće mi je bilo svejedno ako će i tko će vidjet moju cicu, tak je i danas 8)

----------


## Serpentina

> G. sam dojila 2 god, svugdje i uvijek, u parku među svim susjedama je dojio stoječki s glavom ispod majice, a i kad bi radio šou, uopće mi je bilo svejedno ako će i tko će vidjet moju cicu, tak je i danas 8)


Ti si cool 8)  ja nabrijana sva na sramotu  :?

----------


## bubimirko

> uopće mi je bilo svejedno ako će i tko će vidjet moju cicu, tak je i danas 8)


tak sve vele......a kad čovjek dojde na more .....toplesima niti traga

----------


## Iva

> tak sve vele......a kad čovjek dojde na more .....toplesima niti traga


E, stari moj, al na moru i u toplesu cica dolazi u seksualni kontekst, a nitko ne želi vidjeti golu cicu koja ima 3 godine dojećeg staža i veze ne,a sa seksualnim on+bjektom  :Sad:   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Ja dojim svugdje, u kafiću (ali to se ne računa jer sam našla mjesto gdje nema dima jer nikoga nema), u Maksiću, za ručkom, u javnim ustanovama, čekaonicama, tramvajskim stajalištima, svugdje gdje se može sjesti. Kad usavršimo dojenje stoječki, ma gdje će mi biti kraj?   Po zimi je isto, malo se smrzne špekec, ali ko' ga šljivi...


sve isto, samo sto ja dojim i stojecki i u hodu ako treba   :Grin:  

prije nego sam rodila sam isto mislila da cu se ja separirat, povlacit i slicno..a jesam naivna bila  :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

briga mene za cice, meni neugodno zbog "pojaseva za spašavanje" ispod cica   :Grin:  
al i to smo riješili potkošuljama sa rastezljivim naramenicama

uostalom, ako je nekome nelagodno *gledati* dojenje u javnosti, nek se ne ustručava pokriti dekom po glavi   :Razz:

----------


## bubimirko

> a
> 
> uostalom, ako je nekome nelagodno *gledati* dojenje u javnosti, nek se ne ustručava pokriti dekom po glavi


nije mi nelagodno već degutantno gledati......laganim tempiranjem vremena sve se to da izbjeći.....na dobrobit onih koji su kao i ja  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

*zrinka*, slikica je mrak. da nije zalosno bilo bi smijesno  :Smile:  




> briga mene za cice, meni neugodno zbog "pojaseva za spašavanje" ispod cica


jooj, i meni je ovak  :Sad:  
a bas ih ima, mogla bi spasit polovicu iz titanika.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

"vas niko ne gleda kad žderete ćevape"
_

Dojim kad god K. poželi, pred bilo kime (mama, tata, brat, svekar, svekrva prijatelji, svekolika rodbina...) Otići ću u drugu sobu samo ako je u prvoj   buka i dekoncentrirajuće za bebu.
Ja sam čak i u župnom uredu dojila   Došli smo, K. se uzenemirila, rasplakala i tad može samo Tješilica pomoći. Mi nemamo dudu. Još svećenik kaže, kako lijepo i kako treba poštivati ljudske potrebe  A ja komentiram kako ću dojiti dokle god bude htjela (do škole nadam se  ),

Imam lijepe HM majice za dojenje, pa mi nije ni nezgodno ni hladno, a bome se ne vide ni "pojasevi za spašavanje"  . 
Volim dojiti i ponosna sam na to što sikimo. Bilo gdje i bez iznimke, skoro ko autosjedalica
_ [/b]

----------


## koalica

Za sada nisam puno puta dojila u javnosti, prvi put mi je bilo malo neugodno, u macau na jarunu, ali kad sam skužila da nitko nije ni primjetio to me ohrabrilo. Zapravo najmanje mi je neugodno pred nepoznatima. Pred starim i svekrom i muškim prijateljima isto, to se radije povučem u neki skroviti kutak. Zapravo jako na mene utječe okolina, a ako realno pogledamo većina ljudi oko nas i dalje na to gleda s negodovanjem. I s obzirom da radim u školi uvijek se bojim da ne naiđe netko od učenika/tinejđera   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   To bi mi stvarno bilo jako neugodno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Uglavnom i mm je jedan od onih koji  se zgražaju da jau restoranu podojim svoje dijete, tako da ni tu emam neku podršku. Ali trudim se prihvatiti to kao jedan prirodan čin. 
Mislim da sveukupnom pučanstvu fali edukacije da se malo razbiju te nekakve predrasude i stari običaji kad su se žene morale skrivati u kuć da bi nahranile dijete.

----------


## klara

*mama_jos_malo* kako izgledaju majice za dojenje?

Ja sam do sada uvijek van nosila bočicu s izdojenim mlijekom. Ne zbog srama nego zato što nismo bili uspostavili dojenje. Pred neki dan sam srela kolegicu sa kćerkom i unukom od mjesec dana. Mi smo pričale a malena je lijepo papala ciku. Cijelo to vrijeme ja sam u rukavu držala bočicu i baš sam bila tužna. Ali odsada ćemo i mi polako tako...

Do sada sam se okuražila dojiti pred mojim tatom. Skupa živimo i nije imalo smisla da svako malo odlazim iz kuhinje ili sobe. Naravno, tati nas je drago vidjeti   :Smile:

----------


## koalica

Klara ja imam par majica za dojenje - onako su na preklop preko cica, a ispod imaju prorez da se može jednostavno cica izvuć van, da ne moraš dizati/spuštati majicu.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> *mama_jos_malo* kako izgledaju majice za dojenje?


Ja sam kupila nekoliko komada u HM-u u Mariboru. Imaju V izrez i poprečno jedan komad tkanine koji tvori prorez iz kojeg sisa samo izviri 8) 

Uf, kako sam objasnila.
Majice su za van, da ne hladim leđa, a po doma dignem majicu

----------


## meda

te iz HM -a su super, imam i ja dvije, tak su ugodne da sam ja jednom cak zaboravila spremit cicu unutra i setala tako okolo jedno 15 min . tek kad sam ponovo  htjela stavit dijete na cicu skuzim da je nisamni spremila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Olivija

> te iz HM -a su super, imam i ja dvije, tak su ugodne da sam ja jednom cak zaboravila spremit cicu unutra i setala tako okolo jedno 15 min . tek kad sam ponovo  htjela stavit dijete na cicu skuzim da je nisamni spremila


  :Laughing:

----------


## cherry

uvijek mislim da je gotovo s našim dojenjem u javnosti i onda me dijete iznenadi. evo, baš sam dojila u cc u kafiću (mm, brat + cura) i ne vjerujem da su ljudi previše primjetili... a i nije me briga! (postala sam prava besramnica   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## cherry

i što nas više doji, pa i u javnosti, to sve skupa postaje normalnije!
skroz sam ponosna na svoju i muževu obitelj - pogotovo muške članove- jer su od ljudi kojima je ipak malkice neugodno, postali oni koji s nježnošću i ležerno gledaju na dojenje (u javnosti).
a i nekako vidim da je curama moje i muževljeve braće isto tako dojenje postalo društveno itekako prihvatljivo (ili dobro glume  :Laughing:  )

----------


## mikka

na pocetku mi je bilo neugodno, ono kako cu sada, ima tolko ljudi, cice su mi ogromne (narasle 3 broja), pa sam se sva crvenila.. kasnije, s praksom je dosla i opustenost. sad u bilo koje doba, bilo gdje, prikladno obucena, izvadim i hopa. bilo hladno, toplo, kisa, cesta, kafic, u gostima.. kaj god. sjecam se kad smo bili u madridu, sjela sam na neku klupicu u jednoj od glavnih ulica i nahranila ga, vani je bilo oko 2-3 stupnja, niko me nije ni pogledao.

----------


## vertex

Ja ne znam da li sam slijepa od ljubavi ili je Split jako napredna sredina (hm, ovo zvuči nategnuto i uz sav lokal-patriotizam) ali uopće se ne sijećam ni jednog pogleda neodobravanja, a kamoli zgražanja na moje dojenje u javnosti. Uglavnom ljudi ni ne gledaju, nekad pogledaju i nastave dalje, neki se raznježe...I ne čini mi se da je prizor dojenja u javnosti ovdje baš jako rijedak, dapače, često vidim mame koje doje - i dok piju kavu, i na klupi u parku, u trgovačkim centrima...
Naravno, nije to masovno, ali je dosta uobičajeno.

----------


## zrinka

u splitu dojim u javnosti ima vec 5 godina (s prekidom od godinu dana )
i sve vise zena doji, primjetila sam

 :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

Bravo za Split!

----------


## lejla

Ja sam besramno dojila svuda - bez previse osvrtanja na moje gole sisurine.    A sto se tice slaufa - to sam rjesavala time sto sam kupila set ljetnjih majica na bretele i nosila ih ispod. Tako bih dignula 'glavnu' majicu a onu ispod spustila. To mi je bilo najjetinije rjesenje da mi bas ne budu gola ledje i stomak satima. Nije da mi je smetalo sto se tice vidnosti, nego zna biti i hladno. O bi znao da se prikljuci po ulasku u cafe i ostane tako dok ne krenemo.

----------


## koalica

Ja mislim da je ipak stvar Splita, u zg te ionako odmjeravaju i stari i mladi, ko da nitko nema svoja posla. Zapravo, evo ja danas dojila u Tkalči u Oliveru Twistu (mislim da se tako zove). I skužila sam što češće to radim da me sve manje briga. Pa nitko nije ni skužio šta radim

----------


## klara

> Ja sam kupila nekoliko komada u HM-u u Mariboru. Imaju V izrez i poprečno jedan komad tkanine koji tvori prorez iz kojeg sisa samo izviri 8) 
> 
> Uf, kako sam objasnila.
> Majice su za van, da ne hladim leđa, a po doma dignem majicu


Kužim opis, vidjela sam takve pidžame. 
Nabavit ću si i ja takve majice za proljeće, ionako moje cice ne stanu u stare majice.
Prije sam mislila da ću nosit košulje kad budem dojila. Ali trebao bi mi broj 50,  niti jednu košulju ne mogu zakopčat . :/

----------


## Nice

I ja imam te majce za dojenje iz H&M-a i dojim svugdje i pred svima  i nitko i ništa me ne smeta i ometa. Meni je to prirodno i  normalno ponašanje.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*zvončica:*



> A sad ponosno vadim dvije cice i dojim obojicu


wow!
 :Predaja:  
*mama courage*:



> mislim da bi mi od srama il nelagode


vidi, vidi, tko bi rekao da si mi ti tak stidljiva! kako slatko!  :Laughing: 
*barakuda*:



> Prvih mjesec dok je A. strasno cesto dojila, da sam se svaki puta odvajala od drustva, uvijek bi bila sama, a time i isfrustrirana...


i ne samo to, meni je to bio jedini način da uopće mogu par minuta sjesti i pričati s gostima!
*mellyna:*



> ma nisam ni ja mislila naravno na mm ili eventualno mamu....ali isto mislim da bi me bilo skroz sram izvaditi cicu pred tatom, bratom, svekrom.....zetovima....ima toga kod mene cijela vojska, pa da ne nabrajam....


pa ni ne moraš dojiti tako da ti se cica vidi. možeš se ogrnuti nečim tako da se ništa ne vidi...
*anchi:*



> Po zimi je isto, malo se smrzne špekec, ali ko' ga šljivi...


evo vidiš kak je taj špekec zapravo korisna stvar! kak bi nam tek bilo zima da ga nemamo! onda bi nam se smrznule kosti, a ovak samo špekec!
meni je isto bilo u početku neugodno, ali sam se s vremenom navikla i opustila. zagrnem se šalom, pa se na prvi pogled ne kuži da li beban spava ili papa.  :Smile:  osim kad se zabavlja podizanjem šala...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

moram priznati da se ne sjećam da sam u zgb vidjela neku mamu da doji u javnosti! pa di ste, cure?

----------


## zrinka

a nisi vidila mene neki dan?   :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

> moram priznati da se ne sjećam da sam u zgb vidjela neku mamu da doji u javnosti! pa di ste, cure?


bit ce da hodamo suprotnim smjerom  :Grin:  

(sad se gleda koji kafic ima vani grijace  :Grin:  )

----------


## bubimirko

> moram priznati da se ne sjećam da sam u zgb vidjela neku mamu da doji u javnosti! pa di ste, cure?



pa kaj nikad nisi recimo prolazila raskršćem vukovarske i heinzlove????

----------


## Tiwi

Puhice legendo  8) 

Nego, ja nikak nisam skuzila zagrtanje nicim, jer kad je mali gladan dam mu jesti, obicno negdje gdje imamo mira (npr u Samoboru na setalistu sjednem na klupicu okrenutu prema vodi i suncu, pa uzivamo) obicno nitko ni ne bulji, eventualno se nadju neki koji bas namjerno skicnu prema bebi i nasmjese se. Ali, nist se ni ne vidi, deckic je vec velik pa vjerojatno i zato, a i ja se obicno ne razdrljim totalno da se bas ne prehladim.

Sto se tice neugodnog osjecaja pred recimo bratom ili tatom, to me proslo, jer oni su sretni sto svog sina dojim pa vise nemam ni te kocnice.

----------


## leonisa

> Sto se tice neugodnog osjecaja pred recimo bratom ili tatom, to me proslo, jer oni su sretni sto svog sina dojim pa vise nemam ni te kocnice.


ja sam se u pocetku stalno masirala i izdajala tako da ko god bi mi doso u kucu ja bi rekla- sori sto sam gola, ali.... :Laughing:  
sram je nestao jos u bolnici.   :Wink:

----------


## AO

> moram priznati da se ne sjećam da sam u zgb vidjela neku mamu da doji u javnosti! pa di ste, cure?


Evo ja dojila prošlu subotu pred slastičarnicom Milenium bez frke i nema mi draže nego moje zlato nahraniti bilo gdje i bilo kad pa makar i usred zagrebačke shpitze  :D

----------


## trenta

ja sam bila uvjerena da neću dojit u javnosti, al eto, kad dođe bebica sve se promjeni.
bitno mi je da je on sit i zadovoljan, i evo bez problema ga dojim u javnosti!
i jako sam ponosna na sebe   :Embarassed:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Prijavljujem da smo jučer bili u City centru i da je počela kišica, pa je MM otišao po auto, a nas dvije čekale na glavnom ulazu pod nastrešnicom. Moje Sunašce ogladnilo, a ja izvadila sisu i dala joj. Tako mi stojimo i dojimo. Još dodje MM s autom i redar mu krene govorit da se mora preparkirati, a ja se derem da nek pričeka koju minutu, je rja dojim i ne mogu sad još hodati do auta  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*zrinka:*



> a nisi vidila mene neki dan?


khm, pardon, bila sam neprecizna u izričaju. nisam vidla nikoga u javnosti. tebe sam vidjela na babskom skupu, to se ne računa.   :Trep trep:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ja sam se u pocetku stalno masirala i izdajala tako da ko god bi mi doso u kucu ja bi rekla- sori sto sam gola, ali....


gle, ja sam prvih par mjeseci hodala po kući k'o urođenik, jer sam "zračila" bradavice. istina bog, nisam ipak takva primala goste nego sam samo dojila (dakle, obučena, ne u toplesu), jer je to bio jedini način da sjednem i popričam s nekim.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ah, da, kako sam samo mogla zaboraviti - bubimirko, super da si napokon objavio svoju fotografiju!

----------


## mara

zgodan nam je bubimirko, jel' da

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam se u pocetku stalno masirala i izdajala tako da ko god bi mi doso u kucu ja bi rekla- sori sto sam gola, ali....  
> 
> 
> gle, ja sam prvih par mjeseci hodala po kući k'o urođenik, jer sam "zračila" bradavice. istina bog, nisam ipak takva primala goste nego sam samo dojila (dakle, obučena, ne u toplesu), jer je to bio jedini način da sjednem i popričam s nekim.


je nisam ni ja u toplesu  :Laughing:  
imala sam gornji dio pidzame koji je bio otkopcan je sam znala istovremeno dojiti-izdajati, a ak mi netko od staraca, sestre ili svekrve bude u gostima duze od pola sata, prisustvovat ce jednom od ciklusa.
inace, iz mene je curilo ko iz probusene vrece tako da neki grudnjak, jastucic itd nisu imali nikakvu svrhu tokom dojenja/izdajanja.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> zgodan nam je bubimirko, jel' da


ma, da zgodan! ja sam cijelo vrijeme strepila i pitala se da li je zgodniji ili pametniji, sad sam se uvjerila da je ipak zgodniji!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ana :-)

A ima za kupiti kod nas tih majčica?

----------


## Lutonjica

kojih, za dojenje?
u kamarisu

----------


## Ana :-)

> kojih, za dojenje? 
> u kamarisu


Da, na te mislim.
Mi u Puli imamo neki dućan za trudnice koji ima i stvarčice od kamarisa, ali nisam sigurna da bi to mogla tamo naći jer imaju jako slab izbor  :/

----------


## leonisa

ma imas po ducanima majica, bar je sad in taj preklop. upotrijebi  mastu, masta radi svasta  :Smile:

----------


## Issa

dojenje je super i ne treba ga se sramiti. ja i moj nikolica smo stalno vani, pa dojim gdje god stignem. prije neki dan u splitu mi je blokiralo auto na pumpi a beba se oglasila-organizirala sam guranje auta sa strane i nahranila svoje zlato  :Smile:   kako zivimo na relaciji grad-otok, cesto papamo u trajektu-tu pomaze tetra pelena koju prebacim preko sebe, a dobro dodje i jaketa. 
grudnjak za dojenje je moj saveznik, pa ga toplo preporucam. najjetftiniji koji sam nasla je na dnu marmontove, ducan Tre orsi. misli  da je kostao 80 kuna, a fini pamucni.

----------


## Angie75

Vidim da je podignut topic pa da ispričam jedno iskustvo iz vremena kad sam bila daleko od toga da budem mama. 
Tada: Bila sam na jednom sastanku, u velikoj dvorani stolovi poslagani na U, sve redom muškarci osim mene i još jedne žene s malom bebom. Uglavnom, ona je bez pol frke digla majicu i dojila bebu tijekom sastanka. Ja sam bila zabezeknuta  :shock: (sjedila sam joj točno nasuprot) i tad mi je to bilo pretjerano. Sudionici su se svi redom pravili da je ne vide, osim trenutačnog govornika koji joj se tijekom izlaganja nasmiješio i kimnuo glavom. I da, to je bilo u inozemstvu, i ona je bila Nijemica, čini mi se. 
Sada:  :D Bravo sister, to je bilo hrabro!

----------


## Inka

ja sam se u početku ustručavala, ali sad dojimo baš svugdje. ne bih se makla iz stana van da nije tako. uspijevam to uvijek izvesti tako da se ništa ne kuži, čisto iz razloga jer je meni tako ugodnije, a ne koristimo ništa za prekrivanje jer majicu dižem odozdola. i mislila sam da sam jedina (tamo gdje se krećem), a na kraju sam vidjela još jednu mamu na klupici kako doji  :D 
i nekako se ne mogu oteti dojmu kako radimo problem od tako najnormalnije stvari kao što je dojenje. ja zapravo poprijeko gledam one s bočicama :/

----------


## Layla

Inka, slažem se s tobom  :Smile:  

Nedavno sam, i to na nagovor mužića, počela dojiti i vani. Prvo na klupicama, a onda i na terasama gdje bi sjeli popiti piće. Jedini krivi pogled koji mi je upućen bio je od još jedne majke koja je sjedila do nas s bebom u kolicima...ne znam, možda je njoj to neprikladno, ali meni je normalno...isto sam se tako u početku ustručavala, ali tek sad vidim koliko je lakše kad ga dojim ako ogladni vani, nego da trčim doma i samo se naživciram ako plače dulje od minute.
A svaki i najmanji osjećaj nelagode nestaje pri pogledu na te zadovoljne i site rumene obraščiće   :Bouncing:

----------


## koalica

Mene mm neki dan u maksimiru optužio da sam opsjednuta tim dojenjem po vani i da mu se čini da se mi tu na forumu samo natječemo koja je dojila na čudnijem mjestu   :Laughing:  
A s frendicom sam nedavno bila na vidikovcu na kavi (tamo smo već puno puta dojili) i meni se učinilo da je Nika možda gladna a ova se sva prenerazzila i uspaničila da neću valjda TO tu raditi   :Rolling Eyes:   Ah, nije mi se dalo čak ni odgovoriti joj. (ta ista osoba je nedavno izjavila da NIJE DOBRO da djeca doje iza 1 godine, da jedan mali što ima 2i pol godine i doji da mora hodati po psiholozima zbog toga   :Laughing:  )

Što se tiče majica ja se ne zamaram time jel za dojenje il ne, bitno da se potkošulja može rastegnuti dovoljno da cika izađe, a majica ide gore i zapravo je sve jako diskretno i mogu to obavit bilo gdje   :Grin:

----------


## Zadie

Dojim onda kada mi je dijete gladno, bez obzira gdje se u tom trenutku nalazimo. I to je to. Nema tu neke filozofije. Nisam radi toga ponosna na sebe, nije mi neugodno, a što se tiče drugih ljudi...pa moju curu baš briga je li njima bed gledati ju kako klopa   :Wink:

----------


## Layla

Zadie,nitko ne filozofira, samo razmjenjujemo iskustva, zar ne?

----------


## Zadie

Pardonček,ništa loše nisam mislila.Vidim i ja sad da post djeluje nekako oštro. Ma, radi se o tome da je meni u početku izlazak van s bebom bio ful napet, da mi je dojenje u društvu bilo i nezgodno i neugodno i da sam se i ja znojila kad je ona bila gladna.Onda, nakon nekog vremena su mi se neke stvari posložile i prestalo me biti briga što drugi misle. Onaj dio o filozofiranju se odnosio brije u mojoj glavi.  :Kiss:

----------


## Layla

Zadie, ma znam..nisam ni ja loše mislila. Sve ok.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> moram priznati da se ne sjećam da sam u zgb vidjela neku mamu da doji u javnosti! pa di ste, cure?


Moje prijateljice s kojima sam od kad sam trudna skoro svaki dan u setnjama po Zagrebu najnormalnije doje svoje bebe, bez srama i komentara nikad nije bilo (barem koliko sam ja bila prisutna). Doje u parku, kaficu, na klupici, pa i u hodu. Kako zatreba.   :Heart:  Ali one su vrlo diskretne i cinimi se da bi samo bi vrlo prljavi um u toj sceni mogao vidjeti nesto vulgarno ili neprilicno.  :/

----------


## clio180

Prvi put mi je bilo malo bed, ali kad sam skuzila da je svima neugodno vidjeti tu moju cicu kako izvlacim iz grudnjaka i kako me svi u drustvu odjednom gledaju u oci, kako slucajno ne bi ispalo da gledaju cicu, e onda se samo nasmijem!   :Laughing:  
A nema sretnije osobe u tom trenutku od mene i mog Jana.
A sto se tice glupih komentara na dojenje, pa to mi gotovo svaka druga osoba nesto provali, kao: nesmijes ga dugo dojiti, to nije dobro za decke, pa kakav ce to muskarac biti...isl gluposti. A ja sam odratim kako ce biti najveci cicoljubac na svijetu!   :Grin:

----------


## Rency

> ja sam bila uvjerena da neću dojit u javnosti, al eto, kad dođe bebica sve se promjeni.
> bitno mi je da je on sit i zadovoljan, i evo bez problema ga dojim u javnosti!
> i jako sam ponosna na sebe


tak je i kod mene stvarno s porodom nestane sram
a s obzirom da zivim u Požegi imam filing da je to tu ljudima cudno  javno dojenje,a mi nemamo tih problema i s ponosom dojimo vani  :Love:

----------


## klara

Mene ne bi bilo sram dojiti u javnosti (u krcatom kafiću i sl), da znam da će sve proći glatko. Ali Sunčica često napravi malu "dramu" oko dojenja kad smo na mjestu gdje joj puno stavri odvlači pažnju, i mene je strah da će pred hrpom ljudi početi plakati kad je stavim na dojku. Doma to rješimo tako da odemo u sobu gdje je mir ili je nosim i dojim, ali u kafiću bi to teže išlo. Tako da više volim klupice uz more. Dojila sam jednom u punom kafiću jer je počela plakati (a tek su nam donjeli kavu), pa sam zaključila da ćemo manje pažnje privući ako je budem dojila nego ako pokušam odgoditi papanje. Na sreću je papala mirno.
Imate li vi takvih iskustava, da ste  u javnosti a beba gladna ali ne papa smireno jer joj puno toga privlači pažnju?

----------


## Angie75

> Imate li vi takvih iskustava, da ste  u javnosti a beba gladna ali ne papa smireno jer joj puno toga privlači pažnju?


Ne, imam suprotno. Ali ne osobno, nego od frendice s kojom sam stalno šetala bebu. Njen mali je bio miran SAMO kad je bio na cici, tako da je na kavi vječito dojila. Dojila ga je čak čekajući u redu na kasi u Getrou, hodajući, gurajući kolica još pritom i sl.

----------


## ms. ivy

klara, ako veliš da je mirna dok šećeš - ustani i napravi krug-dva oko kafića, po parku ili gdje već jeste dok se curka ne napapa.   :Smile:  

/znala sam napraviti pola kruga oko jaruna s andrejem na cici dok ne bi zaspao, a mm je gurao kolica. bio je već povelik i potežak.../

----------


## Inka

mi doma svakako cicamo i curi nam posvuda. ali vani sasvim druga priča - tiha, mirna i "uredna"  :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

I mi smo bez ustručavanja dojili svugdje i uvijek. Bilo je par koma situacija, ali i ti ljudi su kasnije promjenili mišljenje.
Dolazi kum. M. gladan, ja dižem majcu, vadim cicu i dojimo. A njemu sve neugodno. MM kaže, pa što je  - žena samo doji! Godinu i pol kasnije i on je dobio djete. Sada mu je to sasvim normalno. Isto je bilo s prijateljem od MM-a. Njemu sve kao neugodno. A šogorica mu doma dojila petero djece pred svima. Pa nisam njemu pokazala cicu, nego dojum svoje djete.
A najače scena je bila kad smo išli na Šalatu ne neku kontrolu. I sjednem ja u park i dojima. A ono prolaze studenti medicine i zgražaju se. Mislim.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ana :-)

Meni je najgore kada dojimo vani pa David povuće cicu i pusti....a mlijeko šprica, po meni...njemu po licu...pa ja vičem da mi treba maramica   :Laughing:  

Ali kada ja vidim kako on uživa i kako me gleda....ma nema tog mjesta di nebi izvadila cicu samo za taj njegov pogled i osmijeh   :Heart:

----------


## Angel

dojimo gdje stignemo. cak i ako sam u kaficu sama, sto je nedavno bio slucaj dok sam cekala mm-a, okrenula sam stolicu prema zidu bez suvisnih priprema. naj"neugodniji" dio podoja je bljuckanje nakon, jer zna izbljuckati sve okolo, ukljucujuci nas obje. 
a naj :shock:  dojenje je bilo za uskrs. bili smo u setnji marjanom, na benama i dok sam ja dojila geu na klupi , mm trazio slobodan stol u obliznjem kaficu, zara se skinula u donju majicu i pravac u more. tada smo definitvno privukli paznju. ja s malom na sisi dozivam zaru da izadje iz mora i trazim mm-a koji nije vidio sto se desava.   :Laughing:  mislim, moje sise, zarina guza,.. too much...

----------


## Angie75

> mislim, moje sise, zarina guza,.. too much...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja s malom na sisi dozivam zaru


  :Laughing:  
tako sam i ja s margitom na sisi trčala za zarom po parku jer je htjela zbrisati van ograde

----------


## k2007

moram se prijaviti na ovaj topic pošto neki očekuju moj izvještaj s Jelačić placa ..

naime, bili smo na kavi, malički i ja, jedan dan, baš negdje oko Jelačića.. čim je zaplakao bilo je brisssss doma! žao mi je, tri tjedna je prošlo, ali ja još uvijek ne mogu. (dojiti u javnosti)

srećom na živimo blizu.

----------


## ms. ivy

polako.  :Wink:  s vremenom ćeš se opustiti a šetnje postati sve dulje i dalje od kuće...

----------


## momze

upravo ovako kako Ajvi kaze - i meni je bilo malo neugodno u pocetku dojiti u javnosti, ali sam dojila od cetvrtog dana (uz nelagodu). sada mi je potpuno svejedno hocu li zadignuti majcu i dati mom djetetu cicu ili cu istresti secer u kavu koju ispijam na trgu. i jedno i drugo mi je najnormalniji cin i uopce ne razmisljam o njima dok ih cinim.   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

osim što je kudikamo zdravije dojiti nego istresati šećer u kavu   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

> moram se prijaviti na ovaj topic pošto neki očekuju moj izvještaj s Jelačić placa ..
> 
> naime, bili smo na kavi, malički i ja, jedan dan, baš negdje oko Jelačića.. čim je zaplakao bilo je brisssss doma! žao mi je, tri tjedna je prošlo, ali ja još uvijek ne mogu. (dojiti u javnosti)
> 
> srećom na živimo blizu.


ima vremena.
ja sam zaru prvu put u javnosti podojila kad je imala _6 mjeseci_   :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Tko bi to rekao...
Ja možda ne bih nikad da nije frendice koja je, kako sam napisala, dojila malenog čak i na blagajni u Getrou. Uz nju sam se i ja okuražila   :Aparatic:  
Vrlo brzo se na Črnomercu znalo okupiti veselo društvo od 8 mama s bebama od 2 - 6 mjeseci. Od nas 8, barem 4 su dojile na kavi. Konobari nas nikad nisu zbog toga ružno pogledali.

----------


## koalica

meni se dogodilo jednom u restoranu u samoboru, taman su došli frendovi i sjeli za stol a Nika ogladnila. Ja sam se diskretno okrenula od njih i stavila Niku na cicu. Naravno da joj uvijek nešto odvlači pažnju pa joj moram staviti ruku preko očiju da ne vidi što se događa. Ali taj put je bila izrazito znatiželjna i baš se nešto vrtila a meni je očito bio ful jaki let down pa je lagano štrcalo preko njene glave po stolu   :Laughing:   Moram priznat da mi je bilo malo neugodno   :Embarassed:

----------


## Inka

vratila se s kave i sve vrvi od kolica i beba. ali... jedna bebica, oko dva tjedna, a mama drži bočicu sa čajem, druga isto sasvim malena, a baka sa bočicom mlijeka, kamo sreće izdojenog...   :Sad:  
ali zato smo mi uvijek prištekane i zadovoljne  :Grin:  
trebalo bi dojenje "isfurat" po ženskim časopisima kao "in" i "must do", pa bi onda valjda bilo popularnije :/

----------


## rayna

Ni ja nemogu  :Embarassed:  .vozimo se neki dan zelenim valom,beba i ja otraga i hranim ju.tip u kombiju vozi kraj nas i zuri  :shock:  u nas.stalno se vozi uz nas  glada i smije se,a ja   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .i još k tome crveno na semaforu! 
cure,svaka čast,ja sam stvarno vanzemaljac!

----------


## martinaP

> Ni ja nemogu  .vozimo se neki dan zelenim valom,beba i ja otraga i hranim ju.tip u kombiju vozi kraj nas i zuri  :shock:  u nas.stalno se vozi uz nas  glada i smije se,a ja    .i još k tome crveno na semaforu! 
> cure,svaka čast,ja sam stvarno vanzemaljac!


Rayna, nemojte to prakticirati, da ne bi završili ko I. Majoli   :Sad:  . Ako beba hoće jesti, parkirajte se, stanite malo dok podojiš bebu i onda krenite dalje. U vožnji ne mičite bebu iz AS, pogotovo u ZG prometu - sekunda nepažnje je dovoljna da se zlo desi ...

----------


## Layla

A što je bilo s Majoli? (nisam u toku s tim događajima, samo sa stanjem mojih cica :D hehehe)

----------


## Nina_Zg

> A što je bilo s Majoli? (nisam u toku s tim događajima, samo sa stanjem mojih cica :D hehehe)


Evo

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=majoli

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ja stvarno ne znam gdje su ti ljudi kaj zure i bezobrazni su  :? 
Uglavnom, jucer sam bila s prijateljicama koje su dojile na sred Bogoviceve u veeeelikoj guzvi i nitko nije zurio niti komentirao. Cak mislim da nitko nije ni skuzio. Mozda stvarno ima zlocestih ljudi ali evo ja ih jos nisam srela i nadam se da ni necu kad sama budem dojila. A ako i budem, ma BAS ME BRIGA - moje je dijete vaznije i njegove potrebe su vaznije od bilo kojeg prolaznika na svijetu

----------


## Layla

Nina_zg hvala  :D

----------


## ama

mi se dojimo gdje god se zateknemo. radimo to diskretno i do sada nismo imali problema. 
na samom pocetku mi je bilo neugodno, al' sada ne obracam paznju na okolinu. osim MM ... on se jadan sav unezgodi.   :Laughing:  
valjda misli da ce nas neko napasti ili sta?

----------


## imported_Zvončica

> Ni ja nemogu Embarassed .vozimo se neki dan zelenim valom,beba i ja otraga i hranim ju.tip u kombiju vozi kraj nas i zuri Shock u nas.stalno se vozi uz nas glada i smije se,a ja Embarassed Embarassed .i još k tome crveno na semaforu!
> cure,svaka čast,ja sam stvarno vanzemaljac!
> 
> 
> Rayna, nemojte to prakticirati, da ne bi završili ko I. Majoli Sad . Ako beba hoće jesti, parkirajte se, stanite malo dok podojiš bebu i onda krenite dalje. U vožnji ne mičite bebu iz AS, pogotovo u ZG prometu - sekunda nepažnje je dovoljna da se zlo desi ...


Naravno, ni slučajno! Ali možeš dojiti i dok je dijete u sjedalici! Samo uz malo gipkosti (mamine)...
Ja sam svog prvog uvijek tako dojila jer je htio cicati svakih pola sata, uvijek sam uspjela. I u prvom kontra položaju, i kasnije u položaju u smjeru vožnje. I sad tako radim, samo ako je frka,  iako imam dvije autosjedalice i moram se provlačiti i skakati s prednjeg jer ne mogu normalno ući iza.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

I još uvijek dojim u javnosti. Nekad i u hodu (bez marame), a u marami nam je normalno. 
Sjećam se da su mi se znali smješkati u prolazu, pogotovo starije gospođe koje su isto vjerojatno nekad dojile.
Jedino u javnosti ne dojim tandem. To bi ipak bilo previše.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

I još uvijek dojim u javnosti. Nekad i u hodu (bez marame), a u marami nam je normalno. 
Sjećam se da su mi se znali smješkati u prolazu, pogotovo starije gospođe koje su isto vjerojatno nekad dojile.
Jedino u javnosti ne dojim tandem. To bi ipak bilo previše.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Eh da, meni je javnost vani, na ulici i u bircu, doma dojim tandem, bez obzira tko bio u gostima   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> [ Ali možeš dojiti i dok je dijete u sjedalici! Samo uz malo gipkosti (mamine)...
> Ja sam svog prvog uvijek tako dojila jer je htio cicati svakih pola sata, uvijek sam uspjela. I u prvom kontra položaju, i kasnije u položaju u smjeru vožnje. I sad tako radim, samo ako je frka,  iako imam dvije autosjedalice i moram se provlačiti i skakati s prednjeg jer ne mogu normalno ući iza.


Zar se ne savjetuje da je osoba koja sjedi otraga (ili bilo gdje u autu) takodjer vezana, da ne bi tijekom kocenja ili nezgode bila odbacena na dijete ili ga pritisnula svojom tezinom?  :?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ma, da, ne ide to odjednom (upućeno novim dojilicama), bez brige, naviknut ćete se! samo dojite dugo i na sve ćete se naviknuti!  :D

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Bila sam i vezana! Uopće nije problem, samo se malo nagnem u stranu i prema bebi, pridržavam cicu rukom. Vjerojatno pomaže što imam velike cica, mislim da ne bih mogla s manjima, onda bih stvarno bila s njim u sjedalici. Zamisli bebu koja sjedi kontra, a ja se samo malo nagnem. Vezana.
Za starijeg je već problem, ali sam to napravila samo par puta. Ne pada mi na pamet da ga vadim iz sjedalice.

----------


## jerry

Draga moja, bez kompleksa mu izvadim cicu gdje god da jesmo ....   Pa i sendvice ljudi jedu na cesti, ne??

----------


## vissnja

Mislila sam da ce mi biti bed, ali juce kod prijateljice na rodjendanu, dok su svi za stolom jeli, nas dve se izvalile na sofu i udri... Kiki je na sisi kad god je budna i kad bih se krila ne bih nigde ni isla.
E sad mi smo za sada prvi i jedini u drustvu koji imaju bebu i nemam pojma sta sad misle o meni prijatelji kojima je imati decu jos naucna fantastika, ali nadam se da ce uciti na mom primeru  8)

----------


## vissnja

I da: ja ne mogu da dojim bas neprimetno, ono kao sto kazete od majice i bebe ne vidi se cica, jer su mi cice ogroooomne, a sad jos i razvucene   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

vissnja  :D

----------


## Layla

vissnja, OT, ali malena ti je predivna! :D  samo neka ciki..

----------


## vissnja

> vissnja, OT, ali malena ti je predivna! :D  samo neka ciki..


hvala   :Embarassed:  
samo to i radi, ovisnica

----------


## leonisa

definitivno joj treba majica addicted to mum's milk  :Wink:

----------


## *MaemI*

evo ja prijavljujem nase prvo dojenje u javnosti, tocnije u parku  :Smile:  i mogu vam rec da mi uopce nije bilo neugodno.
Meni osobno nije bed zbog mene, vec znam da je nekim ljudima neugodno jer ipak zivimo u svijetu gdje na spomen cice malo ljudi pomisli na bebe, dojenje etc. vec vise njih ce pomislit, khm, na znate vec sta....Uglavnom, nije problem u hranjenju bebe, vec je problem u cicama...zbog njih je ljudima neugodno, a ne zbog hranjenja..

e je san otkila toplu vodu, jelda   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

istina, oli one nisu zapravo cice, vec dojke i bebe su dojencad, odnosno sise a mi smo sisavci  :Wink:  
tko ne zna, njegova sramota.

*MaemI*, bas mi je drago zbog vas  :Love:

----------


## klara

Meni  je na početku bilo neugodno dojiti i pred mojim tatom (s kojim živimo).
Sad sam se tako navikla da ne razmišljam tko me vidi. Neki dan je Sunčica napravila malu scenu u kafiću (rasplakala se jer su se mama i tata raspričali a ona je htjela ciku sad i odmah). Svi su se okretali, MM kaže da je čuo komentare da je slatka. I naravno da je pola kafiće gledalo kako dojim, ali mi uopće nije bilo neugodno.

----------


## chris blue

Meni je bilo jako neugodno   :Embarassed:   :Sad:  

Dojila sam kad god je trebalo (što sam diskretnije mogla), ali svaki put crvena kao paprika   :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

Uprkos svom obrazovanju i emancipaciji, teško, teško mi je bilo protiv tog osjećaja.

Nadam se da će mi biti lakše s drugim djetetom   :Heart:

----------


## znatizeljna

> I da: ja ne mogu da dojim bas neprimetno, ono kao sto kazete od majice i bebe ne vidi se cica, jer su mi cice ogroooomne, a sad jos i razvucene


  :Laughing:   Kao da si mene opisala. Ja bi još dodala: od majice, bebe i koljena, možda se cika ne vide.

----------


## Olivija

*chris blue* - To je naravno vrlo osobna stvar! 
I jedna moja frendica se uvijek povlačila u drugu sobu podojiti kćerkicu. Nisam je nikada pitala zašto (stvarno ne znam zašto nisam  :? ), ali sam naslutila da bi razlog mogle biti njene velike grudi. A i nekako je bila prva u generaciji, tako da niej bilo neke grupne podrške.
Meni to od samog početka nije bio problem, i na svu sreću svi u mojoj bližoj okolini su dojenje doživjeli kao normalno, i dali mi puno podrške. 
Sad se već svi smiju kada Gab navali na cicu kao kineski akrobat. Jedino me sad već svi zapitkuju da kada ću ga odbiti od cice, pa je'l smijem dojiti u trudnoći i sl. a i ne naslućuju da igram na tandem  8) (mislim da za tandem neću imati hrabrosti u javnosti, ali kako sam i o tandemu promijenila mišljenje - javim se za 6 mjeseci)

----------


## Brankica

Sina nikada nisam dojila u javnosti, bilo me nekako   :Embarassed:  Mada, on je jeo na 3 sata i lako sam mogla organizovati svaki izlazak. 

A ćerku - ta šmizla nema gde nije jela. Od Meka, kafića, svakog parkića, keja. Gde god vidimo klupu mi zasednemo da čalabrcnemo malo   :Grin:  

I retko ko primeti šta mi to radimo na klupi. Jedino ako se neko baš zagleda ili ako je Una glasna pa se čuje kako cokće   :Razz:  

A što se tiče šlaufa za spasavanje, ja sam samo zbog dojenja nosila potkošulje, ali sada mnogo vruće pa se snalazim na kojekakve načine.

Dosta mama doji u javnosti u ovim krajevima, bakice nam često upute osmeh, dekice takođe, muškarcima kao neprijatno pa se ne osvrnu drugi put   :Grin:

----------


## sanja30

Dojimo gdje god se nađemo i to s ponosom   :Smile:  
A tome je jako doprinjeo i ovaj Forum i rodice.

----------


## tomita

Nikada me nije bilo sram dojiti u javnosti, i sada to činim gdje god zatreba, makar i na glavnom gradskom trgu ili još češće u najpopularnijoj slastičarnici (čiji smo redoviti gosti). Dojenje sam prihvatila kao nešto potpuno prirodno, pa su to tako prihvatili i ljudi oko mene. U prvo vrijeme je znalo biti neugodno muškoj strani obitelji koji su htjeli pobjeći u drugu sobu kad bi dojila ali su se ubrzo navikli. Najzanimljiviji mi je bio moj djed, osamdesetdvogodišnjak, koji je prvi put kad sam dojila kod njihove kuće htio pobjeći iz sobe. Drugi put je pola sata ukočeno zurio u neku udaljenu točku totalno van našeg smjera, a sad ponosno svima govori: "Gle Tomu kako mazi siku dok papa."   :Smile:

----------


## Paulita

> Najzanimljiviji mi je bio moj djed, osamdesetdvogodišnjak, koji je prvi put kad sam dojila kod njihove kuće htio pobjeći iz sobe. Drugi put je pola sata ukočeno zurio u neku udaljenu točku totalno van našeg smjera


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ja sam se totalno navikla na dojenje u javnosti i gdje god stignem dojim. Naravno, ako je potreba. I boli me đon za to da li me netko gleda. Niti ja obraćam pažnju na to da li me netko gleda.

----------

